# types of glue to use for gluing moss to stuff



## l8nite (Aug 29, 2012)

Superglue works fine - I like the Loc-Tite Gel stuff. Any glue that's visible will look white/ugly after it dries though, so try to be discrete about it 

Also, nice staches.


----------



## Gnomecatcher (Sep 8, 2011)

I think the gel would be perfect, I can smear it over the mesh and stick the moss on it.

Even if you do see the clear glue, the moss will hide it after it fills in, yeah?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes the white will fade.... Eventually. 

You'll want super glue with cyanoacrylate.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Gorilla glue works in the tank for me.


----------



## Silenced (Aug 20, 2012)

yup superglue, Gorrila glue, but try not to put a lot, apply as luttle as possible while you moist moss constantly.


----------

